# Need recommendations for DIY LCR...small room.



## Ortheum (Jul 25, 2009)

So i'm getting a little bit closer to finishing my HT. Probably still about 6 months or so. (I hope!) I've been looking around here and there getting ideas, but I wanted to see what you guys think. Especially since I have no idea what I'm talking about when it comes to audio. I was dead set on building a set of full size "Statements", but I'm having second thoughts. My front wall will be treated with 1" linacoustic, will this interfere with the open mid design of the statements? I don't have quite the recommended 18" behind the speaker and the wall. I can manage about 12" with the size of the statements. I'd like to know if the statements are still ok? or any other recommendations. I had also looked into the Clearwave 4TSE and the Pi 4s. (a bit over budget) Maybe all 3 of them are overkill for the size room I have. I'd prefer something that isn't too difficult to build. Looks don't matter since they will be painted flat back behind my screen wall.

Also a side note...according to the online hearing tests I can't hear over 10K hertz...WTF? I'm only 30! 

Here's the info:

Budget: $1200 - $1500 for all 3

Purpose: 80% movies / 20% music

Room: 27' x 11' x 7' sealed up. AT screen with about 30-32" behind it. Walls with all be treated with linacoustic up to ear height.

Listening position: Row 1-10ft, Row 2-17ft.

Power: Onkyo TX-NR3007 "140 watts" x 9 (still to be purchased)

Subwoofer: 18" Maelstrom X in a Easy Button Max tuned to ~12htz powered by an EP2500. I plan on building a second one. (or maybe picking up one Danley DTS-10 kit)

Surround: haven't bought any yet, but am leaning towards 4 Emotiva ERD-1

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Whatever you build, just make sure the center is not an MTM :T


----------



## gibroni (Sep 25, 2010)

Why not build an MTM as a center channel?

You don't seem to be restricted by size or form factor. Since this is primarily a movie room go with something efficient. Look into something using a horn driver, like the econowaves or a pro style setup. Over half of the world's movie theaters use Klipsch speakers. My front 3 are vintage Klipsch Kg4. Very dynamic.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

GranteedEV said:


> Whatever you build, just make sure the center is not an MTM :T


Could use any highend MTM design, with zero problems... as long as it's upright on a stand and not laying on its side  In such a room he may have plenty of room for that.


----------



## Ortheum (Jul 25, 2009)

I plan on mounting everything vertically.


----------



## waxlroyce (Apr 11, 2011)

My first builds were the NatP over at htguide.com

You could probably do 3 of them and fall within that price range. The crossovers were a challenge but there are tons of crossover photos from other users that really helped out.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

gibroni said:


> Why not build an MTM as a center channel?
> 
> You don't seem to be restricted by size or form factor. Since this is primarily a movie room go with something efficient. Look into something using a horn driver, like the econowaves or a pro style setup. Over half of the world's movie theaters use Klipsch speakers. My front 3 are vintage Klipsch Kg4. Very dynamic.


Because MTM laid on its side has very poor horizontal dispersion, negating any value the MTM brings to the table. An MT with the tweeter above or below the midwoofer (or coaxial, although they are all flawed in FR) is the best deal. I would go for three identical MTs in small cabinets (~0.5 cf) since you have a great sub.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm in a similar boat. My current plan is to build a set of Seas Idunn Kits. I heard them at AXPONA last month and was very pleased with the sound. I've also considered the CJD Khanspire.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Its good to see someone else here whose into speaker building. I've found kits to be the stepping stone to more involvement in the design process. Currently I'm in the process (waiting for new baffles and the drivers) of taking some Eton Symphony 7s and replacing the Eton mid-woofer with ScanSpeak 18W4531s. I use miniDSP active crossovers so getting the crossover right is far easier and it will match up better with my center which already uses a Revelator mid-woofer.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

How do those mini dsp's work? I've been hearing alot about them but never did much research on them.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I'd hate to thread jack, but it is funny you bring up the MiniDSP. I'm planning on using the MiniDSP as well to xover my Idunn kit to a sealed Peerless woofer to make a 3-way, bi-amped, full range design. I was thinking about the DCX2496, but the MiniDSP seems SO much easier.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Jstslamd said:


> How do those mini dsp's work? I've been hearing alot about them but never did much research on them.


They work really well. Totally configurable.


----------

